# motherboard upgrade dell dimensions e520



## Matt96 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi i want to upgrade my dell motherboard. any advise on motherboards that suit the dell dimensions e520. i don't know to much about motherboards how do i tell which ones will fit my Pentium d CPU


----------



## gary987 (Apr 15, 2011)

Your computer isn't going to run much faster if you just upgrade your motherboard. What Pentium D CPU is it?

I'm assuming you've upgraded your CPU since you bought it?


It would probably take an LGA 775 socket motherboard.

Cheers,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What are you hoping to achieve with a Mobo upgrade?
OEM PC's are not upgrade friendly and from the pics I find of your case the I/O is not removable so you would be limited to a Mobo that has the identical I/O connections.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dell E520's use BTX motherboards, in order to upgrade the board your going to also need a case, about the only socket 775 boards that will support Pentium D's and DDR2 ram are the fast disappearing Intel G31 boards.


----------



## Matt96 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanx for these replies if i cant change the motherboard what cpu's would i be able to upgrade it to without changing the mobo. if i change the CPU on startup would it run normal (will i need to reinstall windows). Thanx


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM Mobo/Bios are made for them and are commonly not upgrade friendly. The manufacturer is the best source for what CPU's will/will not work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The E520's run Pentium 4's, Dual core Pentium D's, and the early Core 2 Duo's the Conroe core E6x00, they will not run the current Wolfdale core Pentium Dual Core E5x00, E6x00, or the Core 2 Duo E7x00 or E8x00.
They also were popularly found with E4500 Conroe core CPU's, Conroe cores are out of production so you'll be searching eBay or Craigs list for used CPU's.

You will not have to reinstall Windows to change the CPU but I would update the Bios(version 2.4) to the latest on the Dell site before swapping the CPU.


----------

